# AutoGlym EGP Extra Gloss Protection Review & Thoughts



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

AutoGlym EGP Extra Gloss Protection Review & Thoughts
Available from AutoGlym: 325ml £10.75 500ml £13.99
I am a big enthusiast on AutoGlym products and I believe that they are there in the top 10 of all products available on the market. 
















Picture of a 500ml bottle, packaging is simple but at the same time of good quality!
Texture is more of a liquid substance compared to the SRP which is more like a cream, colour transparent like water. Smells a lot like a chemical substance. 
I will be posting my thoughts on the product in the near future


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I've used this on the boot and rear wings of my Jaguar (I was slowly working my way around the car with a mixture of products) and was amazed at the finish it gave. It was applied over SRP.

The only problem was trying to use only a little, as recommended, and as it's a completely clear liquid it's very hard to tell where you've been. I left it well over an hour before buffing off. That was last autumn and it all needs doing again now!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

afaik it gives pretty decent protection but haven't used it myself.
and it's in the market loooong time, isn't it?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've used it for hundreds of years...excellent sealant.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Put it in a bottle with a fine atomizer spray head and most it into the applicator pad. Its a joy to use this way.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

its also awesome on alloys and stainless exhaust tips,i dont use much autoglym these days but this is one of their best products imo


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I was amazed the first time I used this over SRP on my A4, looked stunning, but no, i just had to try more expensive products, idiot


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a brilliant product especially when used with srp. Only thing I dislike about it is that auto glym suggest waiting an hour between applying and buffing off. That's far too long in my opinion especially if you don't have a garage. Overall though can't really fault it and the only reason I don't use it now is because I'm trying other sealers.

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I was amazed the first time I used this over SRP on my A4, looked stunning, but no, i just had to try more expensive products, idiot


Haha I'm exactly the same!

Sutty.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Fantastic stuff - hard as nails protection for a good 3 months plus in Winter and much longer in Summer - you just need to wipe the lightest film across the paintwork.

incidentally, I saw it suggested somewhere ( might even been here on DW ) that it actually only needs about 15 - 20 mins between applying and buffing off - the 1 to 2 hours AG suggest is, apparently, them being over cautious.

I ain't tried this tho


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I've used it for hundreds of years...excellent sealant.


You is just old DJ...no wonder you know all my early 90's rave posts :lol::lol:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant stuff. I do like Autoglym and most if not all of their products. Can't understand why they get slated by the odd few.

As others have said, I too have found AGEGP to last very well, even through winter. Very easy to apply and buff off. I do however tend to leave it to dwell or just 30 minutes if the car is outside before buffing. If it's in the garage though, I leave it for the full hour.

10/10 from me :thumb:


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

Great guys! Loving all the feedback, going to put it to the test myself very soon and keep you updated on my thoughts!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use this on my alloys, it's a great product :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to get some of this. I haven't used it in years and used to love how it looked when applied over SRP. So easy too!

Going to get some tomorrow for the arsenal. 

Cooks


----------



## Spanku690 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great product about it last about 3 months for me (garaged car)I have done 4 cars and still got 1/4 left


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I use it if I run out of HD Wax and find that it is fairly durable.


----------



## Raynkar (Dec 6, 2011)

Can I ask something about EGP.
I have used this on my own cars and like the results it gives, but I've also used Auto Glym HD wax and like the results from that as well.
Can I use them both on the car, and if so would the wax go on first with the EGP sealing that in.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Raynkar said:


> Can I ask something about EGP.
> I have used this on my own cars and like the results it gives, but I've also used Auto Glym HD wax and like the results from that as well.
> Can I use them both on the car, and if so would the wax go on first with the EGP sealing that in.


EGP then wax, you can use both, HD wax is better, however, EGP may well suit lighter colours better than HD wax


----------

